# Anno 2070 Login Problem



## Computer_Freak (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute 

Ich kann mich nicht bei uPlay einloggen, ich habe mein PW zurückgesetzt, aber selbst mit dem funzt es nicht .

Könnte mal jemand von euch probieren obs geht oder nur ich das Problem hab, oder weis man was ob Ubisoft gehackt wurde. 

P.S. wie mir der Onlinezwang Scheis schon wieder am Arsch geht. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juli 2012)

Obwohl ich nicht Anno sondern eine Runde Siedler 7 zocken wollte; kann ich mich seit heute vormittag auch nicht bei Uplay einloggen. 

Es scheint ein generelles Serverproblem von UPlay zu sein; im Ubi-Forum quillt auch der Ärger über; - zB. da:
Uplay verweigert login | Forums

- Greetz -


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte gerade  Anno 2070 zocken, als Ich feststellen musste, dass der UPLAY-Server nicht erreichbar ist. 

Hab Ubisoft erst mal ne nette Message bei FB hinterlassen^^ 

Drecksladen!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. Juli 2012)

20:33 h - also ich komme immer noch nicht ´rein ; - wie sieht´s bei euch aus? 


Ich bin eben ´reingekommen; bitte nicht lachen, wenn ihr lest wie: 
Ich las im Ubi-Forum, daß einige einloggen konnten, nachdem sie mehrfach hintereinander den "Einloggen"-Button geklickt hatten. 
Einer sprach von 7 mal, ein anderer von 13 mal; - bei mir waren es eben 20 mal.

Ein Hoch auf UBIsoft! Eine wunderbare Firma, die nur unser Bestes will; - nämlich unser GELD!
- Greetz -


----------



## Computer_Freak (15. Juli 2012)

Ok danke Leute gut zu wissen das ich nicht aleine bin
Das mit dem oft hintereinander probieren ging bei mir nicht, hatte 30 min lang die Entertaste eingeklemmt

Ich werds morgen wieder probieren


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juli 2012)

Bei mir lädt er grad nen Patch nach der installation, mal schaun wie es dann mit dem Login bei mir ist

Edit: Also bei Ubisoft auf die Seite komme ich ohne Probleme mit meiner Anmeldung, also scheints nur am Ubi Luncher zu liegen, naja da gibts eben nur die Option mit dem warten. Könnte auch schlimmer sein wie ich find


----------



## omega™ (15. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.

Anno u play login geht nicht offline ebenfalls nicht statement!!!!!!!!!!! | Forums!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## realgoldie (15. Juli 2012)

Das ganze hängt wohl mit den Steam Sales zusammen!


----------



## Computer_Freak (16. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir gehts jetzt wieder, trotzdem ist es nervig, und dann wundern sich auch noch die Spielehersteller warum so viel illegal herunter geladen wird


----------



## realgoldie (16. Juli 2012)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts jetzt wieder, trotzdem ist es nervig, und dann wundern sich auch noch die Spielehersteller warum so viel illegal herunter geladen wird


 Hier muss man wohl auch unterscheiden zwischen Entwicklerstudio und Puplisher.
Uplay ist vom Puplisher Ubisoft und das Spiel ANNO stammt von den Entwicklern von Related Designs.


----------



## Dennisth (16. Juli 2012)

realgoldie schrieb:


> Hier muss man wohl auch unterscheiden zwischen Entwicklerstudio und Puplisher.
> Uplay ist vom Puplisher Ubisoft und das Spiel ANNO stammt von den Entwicklern von Related Designs.



Tja dann hätte Related Design lieber auf Steam als auf Ubischrott setzen sollen.

Sorry, aber mehr als 24 Stunden sind die Server schon offline... Tja erstmal schön Geld vom Summer-Sales-Deal holen und jetzt erstmal in Urlaub fahren was Ubi? 

Muss jeder selber wissen, was er daraus für schlüsse zieht. Ich z. B. mag Kekse


----------



## Computer_Freak (24. Juli 2012)

Ich gebs auf... jetzt kann ich mich nicht zum Masterserver verbinden. Bin ich alleine oder gehts noch jemandem so ?

EDIT: Supportanfragen sind auch nicht möglich


----------



## McClaine (4. September 2012)

da hilft nur eins: nicht bzw nix mehr kaufen ansonsten unterstützt man diesen irrsinn noch...


----------



## NexGen (4. September 2012)

Guten Tag,

Genau wegen so einen Sch*** spiele ich bzw. kann ich (leider) kein Anno 2070 (mehr) spielen. Gab ja schon seit Release immer wieder Server die offline waren. Nur in der Beta waren sie fast nie offline 
Bei Ubisoft denkt man anscheinend öfters mal nach diesen Motto :  

@TOPIC 
Leider hilft da oftmals nur abwarten ....


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

In der Beta war die Anzahl der Mitspieler auch überschaubar. Jetzt aber ist der Server einfach zu schwach für die Menge die spielt und deswegen bricht der gerne mal weg.
Ubi Soft denkt aber nicht im Traum daran mal etwas Geld zu investieren und mehr Server Leistung bereit zu stellen. Die Zählen lieber das Geld das sie verdienen.


----------



## McClaine (4. September 2012)

Die sollten lieber mal ihren Login-Online Wahn abstellen und aufhören, "offline" User mit Inhaltszensierungen zu nerven. Dann, aber erst dann können sie die Kapazitäten ausbauen, aber wenn dann nur für Cloud Spielstände 
Ich mach den Wahnsinn schon lange nicht mehr mit. Als ehrlicher Käufer ist man nur noch der Depp, als Cracker der King. Und dann noch 95% als Raubkopierer betiteln!? ->  , epic win Ubisoft, Epic Win!


----------



## Computer_Freak (4. September 2012)

Hey der Thread lebt ja wieder 

Das ist die Lösug die bei mir helfen soll: Verbindung zu Ubisoft-Masterservern fehlgeschlagen..

Die wollen mir sagen ich brauch da irgend ein Antivirenprogramm von dem ich noch nie was gehört hab. 
Das Spiel war gleich runter von meinem PC, jetzt erst mal nen Offlinecrack suchen. 

Aber mal wieder 50€ für Müll ausgegeben


----------



## McClaine (5. September 2012)

was, gings bis heute noch nicht?!


----------

